# 2 Old Zapco's for sale - My babies!



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I have decided to move on from car audio for now and sell my two Zapco amps: one Z300S2VX (white), and one Z150 (white). I have owned both for about 10 years and they do work. No abuse.

Here are the links:
Zapco z300s2vx Car AMP OLD SCHOOL 2 x 150w - eBay (item 190559836263 end time Aug-03-11 18:00:19 PDT)
Zapco z150 Old School car amp 2 X 75W - eBay (item 190559838450 end time Aug-03-11 18:00:23 PDT)


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

White you say? Your accuracy is 50%


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Uhhh nice spam. 

Bump!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

good question


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I look like an idiot talking to myself now that the spam has been deleted


----------

